# Investing in international ETFs with a margin loan or line of credit



## robusta (14 January 2013)

My understanding of the tax rules for deducting interest incurred to buy equities against income earned is the shares have to be ASX listed. Unfortunately I can not find where I read this on the ATO website.

Does anyone know if there are any restrictions for example with Ishares international ETF's denominated in US$.


----------



## tinhat (14 January 2013)

A bit off your question, but what you looking at and what broker are you considering using for such holdings? The reason I ask is that today I've been looking at Indonesian stock market ETFs such as IDX as well as Philippines stock market index etfs.

Off topic but I find it strange that give that Indonesia is the biggest potential growth story right on our own doorstep there aren't any Indonesian ETFs listed on the ASX. Man, surely that is a gap in the market?


----------



## CanOz (14 January 2013)

Typically the ASX is a total numpty to ETFS. Theyre to slow and bureaucratic to develop these instruments as well,as many others....that's why they'll always be behind in Asia instead of at the cutting edge in equity and derivitive trading....total waste of oxygen...

CanOz


----------



## robusta (14 January 2013)

tinhat said:


> A bit off your question, but what you looking at and what broker are you considering using for such holdings? The reason I ask is that today I've been looking at Indonesian stock market ETFs such as IDX as well as Philippines stock market index etfs.
> 
> Off topic but I find it strange that give that Indonesia is the biggest potential growth story right on our own doorstep there aren't any Indonesian ETFs listed on the ASX. Man, surely that is a gap in the market?




I agree tinhat, there is not a lot of choice.

I was idly looking at IAA (Asia 50) and IEM (Emerging Markets)


----------



## So_Cynical (14 January 2013)

tinhat said:


> A bit off your question, but what you looking at and what broker are you considering using for such holdings? The reason I ask is that today I've been looking at Indonesian stock market ETFs such as IDX as well as Philippines stock market index etfs.
> 
> Off topic but I find it strange that give that Indonesia is the biggest potential growth story right on our own doorstep there aren't any Indonesian ETFs listed on the ASX. Man, surely that is a gap in the market?




Pretty sure there's not even a PSE (Philippines stock exchange) listed PSEi ETF  i suppose if you brought SMB, Ayala, MERALCO, BPI and SM that would pretty much cover it.


----------



## tinhat (15 January 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Pretty sure there's not even a PSE (Philippines stock exchange) listed PSEi ETF  i suppose if you brought SMB, Ayala, MERALCO, BPI and SM that would pretty much cover it.




Hey I don't want to hijack robusta's thread, yeah i guess I wasn't looking myself for an index tracking fund per se but more for exposure to Indonesian and Philippines stock markets in general. So looking for something like http://us.ishares.com/product_info/fund/overview/EPHE.htm

I'm afraid my investing suffers because I don't have time to follow my thoughts up with research and action. I'll try and find a day to think about this more. Anyway, interested in what sort of brokers might be talked about in this discussion and I'll bow out because Robusta was quite specific about leveraged exposure.


----------

